# Barn House...



## fishstix

My wife and I lived in a nice cookie cutter neighborhood about 4 years ago and after a deer stand I built sat in the drive way for 4 weeks she decided it was time to get me out of the city...(i thought it added character).. We found us a little piece of property and soon after we bought it, I came home from work and realtors were leaving my house... HMMMM what is she doing now.... They were there giving us advice on what to do to sell our house... I guess this was going to happen sooner that I thought... I complete the check list and we put our house on the market... 6 days we had it sold.. NOW WHAT... We moved into the inlaws and started clearing and building a pad for a barn.. We finally get a rent house and start building a barn.. "OUR MASTER PLAN" We decide to build a barn big enough to have a shop and with living quarters... We live in the Barn house untill land is paid off then build her a house. I get a shop, with a man cave she gets a house... Simple enough...
We build a barn then try and get a loan... Thats when I learned the word "windstorm"... So after 2 engineers, 2 rent houses, 2 stays at the in-Laws and lots of money the barn is windstormed.... We had the plans drawn up at the beginning to have a 2 bedroom but during the windstorm process we had another awesome little girl so we had to adjust our plans....
Loan is approved and construction is under way..... I hired contractors for the concrete, framing, cabinets, electrical and rough in plumbing. I will be finishing out the inside with the floors, paint, trim, electrical, plumbing, etc.....
The barn is 40x70 with a 20x70 lean-to.. The house is 40x30 with an additional bedroom built under the awning in the back.... Here are some pictures of the progress....


----------



## mustangeric

wow man that living the dream in my book. congrats


----------



## fishstix

more pictures.


----------



## bullred764

Very nice


----------



## SaltNStickers

Very nice. I am pricing barns right now. What did the concrete run you a sq. ft?


----------



## BadBob

being that i just got me one of those cookie cutters , does this mean I have to wait 4 years


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Looks good keep us posted,,PS better keep that woman


----------



## Mrschasintail

Awesome, where is your property?


----------



## fishstix

Concrete cost $2.80 sq ft without beams..


----------



## fishstix

It is in Angleton off Cr 687...


----------



## Igofish

Sweet!! I need to do the same thing in Schulenburg. Trying to sell my house in Sugar Land now. Been staying in Matagorda for the summer and not having much luck selling the SL place. Already have the property in Schulenburg - but can't afford to build the house yet. Who is the contractor your using - looks like he does good work. If you don't mind telling - what is the general cost of what your doing?


----------



## TXXpress

I'm jealous! Nice!


----------



## Danny O

Sweet! Like it!


----------



## fishstix

some up dated pictures


----------



## fishstix

...


----------



## Bearkat2004

I'm curious as to why they poured the concrete after the barn was already up?


----------



## BadBob

much nicer than my kitchen


----------



## fishstix

On Pole Barns (wood framed Barns) they build the barns then pour the conctete. On Metal framed barns they pour the concrete then bolt the beams to the concrete.. Hope this help.....


----------



## saltwatersensations

What is the finished cost approx. If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## fishstix

about $60 a sq ft for the living space. the barn will vary depending on metal frame/ wood frame, size, wall height, doors, insulation, awning, etc....


----------



## bogan

Fishstix,

Can you please post some update photos? We are looking at building a barndominium in the next year. I am trying steal some of your ideas, but I can't if you don't post some pics.

Thanks


----------



## fishstix

I will have some pictures next week.... We are doing floors right now. I plan to be finished with the floors this weekend and I will get some updated pic's


----------



## patwilson

fishstix said:


> It is in Angleton off Cr 687...


Where are you on 687? I live on 687....


----------



## fishstix

Sorry for taking so long to get some pictures up. We are not 100% complete with the building but we are close. We still have a massive amount of cleaning to do and we have odds and ends to do...... here is what I have as of now...

FishStix


----------



## fishstix

my contribution to "going green" is the putting old fence boards up on the inside walls....


----------



## LUISJG

the property looks real nice !! not like down here in the desert Laredo , jeje,
..


----------



## Hooked

Beautiful work stixs. Do you have a floor plan drawing you could share with us? Considering the same thing early next year with the same 30X40 living space.


----------



## fishstix

*floor plan*

Here ya go Hooked.... Not sure if you can read it but this is the best I could get it to...


----------



## Hooked

Thanks for the drawing. Helps a lot.


----------



## jtrux

That's very nice, almost too nice. As a guy, i'd be content just living there forever, of course woman don't see it that way.


----------



## devil1824

Awesome!


----------



## mustangeric

What did the barn part of this plan run you.


----------



## Bazooka

Nice job! This is exactly what Id like to build. Were there any problems, zoning issues, codes, etc to deal with?


----------



## jdusek

Is it normal to pour concrete after the building is up? I just wonder how you get it close enough to the structure.


----------



## redman71

J, 

When the concrete is not a structural foundation, yes it's common. I can't tell from the pictures, but they may have poured the concrete right up against the treated wood perlin.


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS

I am wanting to do somehting very similar to this in Matagorda. Can you email the blue prints you have there?

[email protected]


----------



## BullyARed

I have a lot will you build one for me


----------



## Law Dog

Looks Great!


----------



## fishstix

I do not have the blue prints for this place on computer. They were drawn up in a program that I dont have I cant open it. My brother is the one that drew them up and does it on the side. (he does design drawings for a living for industrial work but he dabbles in residential on the side)

Bullyared--I sure can build one for you or point you in the right directions. I have all the contacts if you would like to take on the project.

T


----------



## Texcop153

That is awsome. Send pics of finished product.


----------



## Texcop153

Sorry I found the 2nd page.


----------



## agonzales1981

That is pretty awesome!!!


----------



## WillieT

Any pics of the finished product? That looks great.


----------



## Trouthunter

Sure does look nice...want to see more pictures. 

TH


----------



## arcfiddler

*barn*

That turned out really nice. Who did your concrete work and rough in plumbing?

Thinking about adding a bathroom to my ole barn and certainly want to pay someone to do the concrete and rough in plumbing.


----------



## monkeyman1

really nice...i could live there forever and do just fine. but what are you going to do with the living space after you build your house?


----------



## fishstix

We will keep the living quarters after we build. Man cave. We plan on living in here for 5-10 years. At least that's the plan. I will post some more pics when I can. Im at Texas women's right now. My daughter was just born at 6:30 so the pictures might take a little time. 

Rough in plumbing was accurate plumbing in lake Jackson. 979-388-9469
Noel valasquez on the concrete.


----------

